# nitro snowboards



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

nitro is a solid company, if you're looking at the ripper are you a younger rider? can you also give us a little info on the type of riding you do(i assume park but anything else?) age, height and weight are also good things to include.


----------



## parklover (Nov 2, 2010)

oh my bad. well im like 110 lbs, im 16 i think im like 5.4"(havent measures myself in a while. i pretty much like to ride park and sometimes ride the mountain and shit like that


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

maybe think of the Demand or haze... theyll be alittle more bombproof than a ripper


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea thats what i was thinking, the ripper is a solid board for smaller riders but since your 16 you'll prob be doing some growing soon and would be better to get a smaller mens board instead. if youre set on nitro i would look at the T1 or swindle, the swindle being a bit softer then the T1 but can still handle its fair share of them mtn. also i good company to check out is NeverSummer and their evo board.


----------



## parklover (Nov 2, 2010)

yea but thats what my buget is and im not really growing too much. 146 is actually a lil too big for me. do you guys knw any other good boards that are around the same price? it doesnt have to be nitro


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

what exactly is your budget?


----------



## parklover (Nov 2, 2010)

well just something lower then 250, but any boards that are around 200 that are good just please tell me i would appreciate it. thanks


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

The haze has been on WM for the past month for 119 I believe.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Nitro is legit... I've seen 2010 Nitro Swindles in the 148 size online for less than $200.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

They seem good to me. I had their Team Gullwing last season, and it was super fast and fun. They're headquartered in Seattle too :thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

My favorite board company simply because they make such quality boards. I'm deciding between a few models from them myself.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

I got myself a 158W T1 dirt cheap back in March when Sierra (R.I.P.) did a 70% off sale and from what I can tell it's going to be a great board. 
Haven't gotten a chance to ride it yet but it sure does look nice leaning against my wall taunting me.
Let ya know how it rides when I bring her to VT in a few weeks.

Also, Eero rides them so they are doing something right.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

A friend of mine bought a nitro last year and the thing was a total piece of trash. maybe it was just one defective board but it's given me a bad taste for their product. first day he rode it a huge chunk about 4 inches wide came outta the edge and the base while he was riding in the middle of a groomer. and the shop he bought it from gave him a big hassle and didn't want to refund him and told him there was no way it wasn't his fault even though I knew for a fact it happened right in the middle of a perfectly groomed trail with no rocks around.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Shocktroop531 said:


> A friend of mine bought a nitro last year and the thing was a total piece of trash. maybe it was just one defective board but it's given me a bad taste for their product. first day he rode it a huge chunk about 4 inches wide came outta the edge and the base while he was riding in the middle of a groomer. and the shop he bought it from gave him a big hassle and didn't want to refund him and told him there was no way it wasn't his fault even though I knew for a fact it happened right in the middle of a perfectly groomed trail with no rocks around.


So 4 inches of steel suddenly popped off a brand new board for no apparent reason?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i call bullshit.


----------



## parklover (Nov 2, 2010)

lol wtf how is thats possible that 4 inches of steel came apart? and wat happened to sierra?. and ill look up these other boards u guys suggested and ill get back to you guys thanks for showing me some


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I rode a Nitro Volume for most of last season. It's a solid board. To the guy that had his Nitro crap out on him mid-run, warranty it. They come with a warranty for a reason. Nitro makes a solid product as far as I am concerned.


----------



## parklover (Nov 2, 2010)

whats WM dmike. i cant find any of the boards u guys listed for the price i wanted. are there any other non nitro boards that are good for a low price?


----------



## parklover (Nov 2, 2010)

oh and what u guys think of a 149, theres a 149 nitro ripper


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

parklover said:


> whats WM dmike. i cant find any of the boards u guys listed for the price i wanted. are there any other non nitro boards that are good for a low price?


WM = whiskey militia aka WhiskeyMilitia.com: Matix Isley Sweater - Men's - $19.99 - 63% off, an addicting deal site for snowboarding-related equipment/apparel. if you know what's good for you you'll never check it out so that you won't spend oodles of money on it =P. but yeah i've seen the nitro hazes there in 149 size for cheap.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

its not the size thats the problem... your forcing a board out of your money situation.. and its the wrong one... youre 16. i sell this board to 12 year olds.

i still say save your cash and look at the Demand or Haze.


----------



## parklover (Nov 2, 2010)

yea i understand but im really short for my age though. and i found a swindle size i think like 146


----------



## parklover (Nov 2, 2010)

ok so i meaured the board i have now, its like a 1990s burton air 4.1 i meausred it and its like a 138. this is right under my chin. i think if i got like a 146 or 149 i think it would be perfect, wat you guys think. aand how are supposed to exactly measure the board height with you


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i ride a 152 swindle and im 6'. it touches my collar bones.. i ride small, its easy to manuever. but i lose on some control at high speed. im a park guy so its cool


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Extremo said:


> So 4 inches of steel suddenly popped off a brand new board for no apparent reason?



must have been some sort of defect. wasn't just the metal edge. was also a big part of the base. happened right in the middle of a groomer with a 100 inch base of snow and no hazards. right in front of my own eyes. 

shop was skeptical too. they couldn't believe it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My SubPop is the most durable board I've ever owned.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

parklover said:


> ok so i meaured the board i have now, its like a 1990s burton air 4.1 i meausred it and its like a 138. this is right under my chin. i think if i got like a 146 or 149 i think it would be perfect, wat you guys think. aand how are supposed to exactly measure the board height with you


you figure out the size mainly from your weight, height has a little to do with it but not much. a board can only tell how much you weigh. i think a 146-49 would be fine for you. i was more concerned about you getting the ripper as opposed to some of their smaller adult boards. the ripper is a solid deck for a younger guy cause they dont put in as much abuse as you or I might so its not built as tough.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well anything is possible. At best its an isolated incident. I ride my boards thru hardcore trees and with that comes stumps, logs, etc...the base has gone thru hell but its held up well.
> 
> I did hit a tree once and some of the top laminate came off right at the front of the board. I simply super glued it back and its been perfect ever since. Cant even tell its there unless you look real close.


like i said, probably just a factory defect. it happens


----------

